# metal bandsaw improvement



## celsoari (Jan 29, 2018)

modifications in my chinese bandsaw: 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJG9k6KVGHk&t=6s[/ame]
*greetins from Brazil
Celso Ari
*


----------



## e.picler (Jan 29, 2018)

Great improvement on this regular bandsaw. It gave more flexibility to this machine.
Another great project from you.

Congratulations Celso.

Edi


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 30, 2018)

Celso,

I like all of those. I have done a few mods to my bandsaw and may do more in the future. I now have your excellent examples to follow.

Thank You for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## celsoari (Jan 30, 2018)

e.picler said:


> Great improvement on this regular bandsaw. It gave more flexibility to this machine.
> Another great project from you.
> 
> Congratulations Celso.
> ...



Thanks Edi
I'm missing your job on the tiny  engine
(estou sentindo falta de seu trabalho no motorzinho)
Congratulation


----------



## celsoari (Jan 30, 2018)

ShopShoe said:


> Celso,
> 
> I like all of those. I have done a few mods to my bandsaw and may do more in the future. I now have your excellent examples to follow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Friend...You are very generous with the compliments.
greetins from Brail


----------



## Rudy (Jan 31, 2018)

Like your mods! I have a similar saw my selves and have learned that this is a very nice tool to own.
I would guess you like my mods to. Especially the fast removeable table has proved to work very well.
You can easily add that to your table plate too.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=27153

Rudy


----------



## celsoari (Feb 1, 2018)

Rudy said:


> Like your mods! I have a similar saw my selves and have learned that this is a very nice tool to own.
> I would guess you like my mods to. Especially the fast removeable table has proved to work very well.
> You can easily add that to your table plate too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing Rudy


----------



## itowbig (Feb 1, 2018)

cant understand brazil talk


----------



## celsoari (Feb 3, 2018)

itowbig said:


> cant understand brazil talk



sorry friend!


----------

